# Sponsored Ad: Vladimir Vasiliev - May 19,20, 21 2006 - Bellevue WA



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 15, 2006)

*Vladimir Vasiliev - May 19,20, 21 2006 - Bellevue WA*​


----------



## Brian King (Mar 25, 2006)

We have an update for the upcoming Systema seminar featuring Vladimir Vasiliev May 19th -21st 2006. The Friday nights training session will be lead by Sonny Puzikas of the Russian Combat Academy  http://www.russiancombatacademy.com/


----------



## Brian King (Mar 28, 2006)

We have extended the hours!
Saturday&#8217;s training now starts at 10am and the training goes until 4pm
And Sunday&#8217;s training now starts at 9am and goes until 3pm.

See you on the floor soon
Friends
Brian King


----------



## Brian King (Apr 25, 2006)

*Those of us who arent martial artists are still warriors facing our own challenges in our own way. Those of us who arent doctors still need to protect the health of our families and ourselves. We need a simple source of power to replenish our bodies, minds and spirits. *from the web site http://www.leteverybreath.com/


The focus of the upcoming seminar featuring Vladimir Vasiliev (May 19th - 21st, in Bellevue, Washington) will be "Breathing and the Mikhail Ryabko Systema Method of Breath Work." Unlock the potential found within as we explore how the proper utilization of breath and breathing relate to:
- relaxation
- understanding tension (both physical and psychological)
- confidence and physical abilities
- spiritual and body awareness
- health and combat survival
All principles are taught through a series of demonstrations and hands-on exercises. We hope to see you in Bellevue! And yes we will have copies of the book Let Every Breath available for purchase at the seminar!

We are fast filling up the available slots for this seminar. In addition to Vladimir Vasiliev teaching, there is to be many certified instructors attending and training along side as well. A partial list includes
-Saulius "Sonny" Puzikas  Florida
-Scott Connor  Toronto Canada
-Kwan Lee  Arizona
-Sergey Makarenko  California
-Brad Scornavacco  Colorado
-Ed Whalen  California
-Jeff Sherwin  California
-Mark Jakabcsin- South Carolina
-Vali Majd- Courtney Canada
-Alex Loglia  Nevada
-Lance Rewerts - Iowa
and of course those of us based out of Washington State!

There are still a few spots open for this seminar but I would not wait to long to register, April 30th is the cut off on the reduced fee. The cost is now $195.00 for all three days of training and it includes the cost of the meet and greet dinner on Saturday night. After April 30th the costs will be $215.00 and the dinner will be an additional $20.00. For your convenience we are now set up to receive payment directly thru paypal (my address on paypal is my email address Systemanw@yahoo.com ) or as always you can send the payment thru the mail.

For those of you that have signed up for the seminar please note that we are offering a 10% reduction of the monthly tuition for training at the Systema Northwest facilities for the months of May and June (to help you get ready for the seminar and to help you retain lessons learned during the seminar and to practice lessons after the seminar) Please call for details. 

See you on the floor soon
Friends
Brian King
(206)293-9490


----------



## Brian King (May 18, 2006)

Counting the hours as the weekend draws near. People have started to arrive and the excitement is tangible. I want to make sure that everyone coming knows about the time changes noticing that the training times have been extended, please see our web site or check the flyers and attachments in your emails or one of  the posts above. The time changes came at Vladimirs request and he definitely has plans for us and the work that he wants us to be exposed to and explore. 

See you on the floor soon (hopefully in a day or so)
Friends
Brian King


----------

